# Noob feeling down about his snowboarding prospect



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe snowboarding/skiing isn't for me? Got a chance to hit the slope this past weekend for day 2 of my lesson. Day 1 went fairly well the previous weekend. Lesson for 1hr and then off to the bunny hill and blue run for next 6 hrs. For lesson 2 I decided to change from regular to goofy as I prefer to go down the mtn on my right foot. However when I strapped my right foot down, it all fell apart as I couldn't get to the lift. So I took board back to shop to get set to regular. Problem #2 started, I felt very tipsy/uncoordinated getting to the lift. Did 1 run and nothing felt right. Might as well just jump off the hill and tumble down. I will admit that I got a 150 size board, last week I got a 148. Dunno if that matter too much. Maybe I should have gone to the training area to get myself into the "zone" before hitting the bunny hill. 

I gave up the board and tried skiing for the rest of the day. Spent 1.5 hr on lesson then off to the bunny hill. With the ski, I was able to get off the lift without falling which is a relief. I'm able to turn fairly easy with the skis. Downhill, I seem to be having the same problem as with snowboarding. When I point my ski/snowboard downhill it just blazes down the hill and I lose control. I know, your going to say what do I expect if I point the thing downhill. Spent sometime thinking about what I'm doing wrong afterwards. Help me out here:

1. I'm shifting my weight too far back and thus have no control.

2. I'm making too tight of turns. Imagine a sidewase V rather than a big C.

I can work on #2 but #1 maybe where I'm having trouble. I rollerblade during summer and have no trouble with speed. I'm wondering if I'm leaning too far back without realizing it. Might have to get some friends to watch me the next time. As snowwolf said in one of his video, your body will have a tendency to stand vertical on the mtn. Advice?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey if you head up north to the holyland, give me a shout...I'm on the hill most Saturdays, we'll get you riding.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like you took your second lesson and then got in a little over your head. I did the same thing when I started out and got very frustrated as well, just take things slowly, remember what your instructor taught you, and keep at it.

As for you not being sure if you should ride goofy or regular, it sounds like you are more comfortable goofy (I am too). So my advice would be to stick with that.

As for your turning situation,

1) you shoulnt be on a hill where you are blazing down anything at this point :laugh:
2) Just go slowly, get comfortable switching from toe to heel.
3) watch snowwolfs videos, they give great advice.
4) Lose the roller blades in summer and get a longboard, it will help you with snowboarding balance too :cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Where to start...

First of all, why are you trying to ride a goofy setup when you were doing well with your left leg forward? This is a very common trend among beginning snowboarders. I notice that a lot of times, a naturally regular rider thinks that goofy is more comfortable and vice versa. This is mainly because of the falling leaf thing that happens when you are learning. I used to think I was more comfortable riding with my right foot forward too. This is because every other second, I would start pointing downhill with my right foot forward.

Stick to your left foot forward since you were able to ride fine that way. You can leave your stance the way it is and eventually learn switch when you get better.

Secondly, you gave up way too quickly. Believe me when I say I hated snowboarding my first day out. I constantly fell and felt like trash the next day. I kept moving on though because quitting is not an option for me. The next few days were just as bad. But you know what? Once I was able to link my turns and stop properly, I was automatically hooked.

You need to take some time out to research stance angles and widths. This plays a huge role in how you snowboard. You need to play around with your stances to find one that best suits you. This might call for multiple trips to the rental shop between runs, but it will pay big dividends.

Lastly, you really need to consider purchasing your own setup. Rentals just won't cut it. Even if they rent out good boards and bindings, the boots will be an issue. Do yourself a favor and at least purchase your own boots. There are plenty of threads in this forums that will teach you everything you need to know about buying snowboard boots.

Don't give up! Going "too fast" is 99.9% fear. I used to think I was going to fast when I was learning, but compared to now, it wasn't even half the speed I go today. Learn how to stop and make wide turns to speed check yourself when you feel sketchy.

If money isn't a major concern of yours, you might do well by investing in some padded protection as well. This will literally save your ass many times over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Bkeller said:


> Sounds to me like you took your second lesson and then got in a little over your head. I did the same thing when I started out and got very frustrated as well, just take things slowly, remember what your instructor taught you, and keep at it.
> 
> As for you not being sure if you should ride goofy or regular, it sounds like you are more comfortable goofy (I am too). So my advice would be to stick with that.
> 
> ...


I think it's the mtn I'm going to. The snowbunny hill have a deep drop at the top and when you get to the middle it's nice to learn on. I watched summer sanders yesterday on snowboarding for the olympics, the utah bunny hill looks so nice with its low grade compared to where I'm doing the lesson. I love to go slow but cant!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seattlelite said:


> I think it's the mtn I'm going to. The snowbunny hill have a deep drop at the top and when you get to the middle it's nice to learn on. I watched summer sanders yesterday on snowboarding for the olympics, the utah bunny hill looks so nice with its low grade compared to where I'm doing the lesson. I love to go slow but cant!


Trust me, it is not the hill. And you can learn how to ride slow.

I'm sorry to say, but you keep jumping to conclusions and making excuses. Stick it out bro. If you are taking lessons, ask the instructor to teach you how to do speed checks. You can do this by skidding or making wider skidded turns.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> Where to start...
> 
> First of all, why are you trying to ride a goofy setup when you were doing well with your left leg forward? This is a very common trend among beginning snowboarders. I notice that a lot of times, a naturally regular rider thinks that goofy is more comfortable and vice versa. This is mainly because of the falling leaf thing that happens when you are learning. I used to think I was more comfortable riding with my right foot forward too. This is because every other second, I would start pointing downhill with my right foot forward.
> 
> ...


I think I'm goofy from experience during my 1st day. When going downhill with my right foot, I can make turns easier and with more control. That's why I wanted to try goofy during day 2. It just felt awkward, I stood there for like 5 minutes trying to get use to moving with my right foot strapped to the board and pushing with my left foot. 

I'm not sure but during day 1, i was going downhill with both right and left foot just depending on how it ended up. I guess I was "switch riding" during day 1.

I think angles was a big problem during day 2 as well. It just didn't feel right with my foot on the board. I'll have to research this topic. As for buying a setup, I wanted to buy one but after day 2, I'm second guessing the investment $ if I'm not willing to go forward with the sport. 

Also, I'm wondering if I should have waited longer between lessons as my body felt very stiff/soar from day 1.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I don't recommend going riding if you are very sore from the day before. A fall will always make you sore no matter what, but there are ways to decrease soreness from riding. Give yourself a good 15 minutes to stretch before and after you ride. Make sure you stretch your neck and legs especially.

You are doing exactly what I said you were. When you are snowboarding and you naturally switch from left to right, that is called the falling leaf. Every beginner does it and this is what causes the confusion about which foot to ride with. Generally speaking, normally the foot you feel most comfortable skating (this is when you have one foot out and are pushing along to the lift) with is the one that should be in the back. So if you are very uncomfortable skating with your left foot, then chances are you are not a goofy rider.

However, I could be wrong as every individual case is unique. The thing is, your situation almost exactly mirrors mine when I was learning. I too thought I was going too fast for comfort. I too thought that I should be riding goofy, but just couldn't skate with my left foot. Once you learn how to link turns, everything will come together quicker. Listen to that instructor of yours and don't give up.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Hey if you head up north to the holyland,


Whistler?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

seattlelite said:


> I'm able to turn fairly easy with the skis. Downhill, I seem to be having the same problem as with snowboarding. When I point my ski/snowboard downhill it just blazes down the hill and I lose control. I know, your going to say what do I expect if I point the thing downhill.


A board and ski turn for the same reason. If you tilt them on *EDGE* to engage the sidecut, and apply *PRESSURE* to bend them, they will turn. The more you tilt and the harder you press the tighter the turn. It sounds like you are not continuing to do these things as the board/skis enter the fall line and your turn stops turning. As you said it might be because you are not able to stay centered over what you are sliding on. It's hard to effectively edge and press if you are balancing over the tail/s.

Stick with it and keep trying the easiest slopes you can find. It sounds like you can make both devices turn but just need more practice on less steep terrain. It's hard committing to a turn that brings you across the hill to slow down, when you feel like you've hit your speed threshold and bail out as soon as your board reaches the fall line.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Just some reinforcement here...

I thought I was never going to step foot on a board after my first trip. I couldn't run for a week and could barely walk the next morning. I slept on a heating pad (which was a bad idea cause I got severely burnt) and really didn't do anything for a couple days after. I really pushed myself and probably should've taken it easier. I was learning with a buddy and neither of us had help or trainers.

Once I recovered, I went back and did it all again. Only this time, I only needed a couple Tylonol when I was finished. Each time after that, I got progressively better. That was 15 years ago...

Keep at it and don't make excuses. 



As for the goofy vs regular debate...stand with your feet together and have someone push you from behind. The foot that goes out front to brace yourself is your front foot. You can also run and slide across a slippery floor. Whichever foot naturally makes its way out front is your front foot.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Those pushing and sliding methods are not accurate. I step out with left foot when pushed, and slide on the ground with my right foot out.

I skateboard with my right foot out and snowboard with my left one out.

Thing is, I can't skate around a snowboard with my right foot strapped in for the life of me even though my left leg is the one I skate with on a skateboard.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> Those pushing and sliding methods are not accurate.


I agree the pushing one is not. 

For 99% of the people I've used it on, the sliding one is a great indicator. 

You're just part of the f'd up 1%. Or maybe you tend to be more ambidextrous than most and it matters less. Did you pick up switch riding quickly?


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, I agree that it is only a general rule and there are exceptions. But for the large majority, it is the case. If he has NO IDEA which side he is, its best to start with the obvious.

I put my right foot out if I slide or am pushed from behind. I skate the same way I snowboard - goofy.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Veccster said:


> I put my right foot out if I slide or am pushed from behind.


If you had no idea what was going to happen I bet I could make your left foot go out when pushed. One problem with the push method is the pusher can influence the outcome, the slide method has no external factors.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I agree the pushing one is not.
> 
> For 99% of the people I've used it on, the sliding one is a great indicator.
> 
> You're just part of the f'd up 1%. Or maybe you tend to be more ambidextrous than most and it matters less. Did you pick up switch riding quickly?


I'm definitely not ambidextrous lol. My left hand sucks at everything.

As for switch riding, I'm not nearly as good as with my normal stance, but yea I was riding fairly well my first day learning it. But I think that has more to do with me already knowing all of the basic mechanics than me being ambidextrous.

I think the best method would be to take a running jump. Like you are about to do a running layup on a basketball court. Start running and then jump. The foot that you jump off of is most likely your foot for snowboarding.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Leo said:


> The foot that you jump off of *is most likely your ____ foot for snowboarding*.


Kind missed the most important part there :dunno:

I jump off my left leg. Which is my back foot for snowboarding. Makes sense because that does most of the control.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Veccster said:


> Kind missed the most important part there :dunno:
> 
> I jump off my left leg. Which is my back foot for snowboarding. Makes sense because that does most of the control.


Haha, oops. I was going to say Front foot.

I guess we're back to none of the above being accurate :laugh::laugh:

How about when you are about to sprint. You get down on one knee and push off like in track meets. The front leg in this case should be your front leg in snowboarding.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm left footed, yet when I jump and land if on one foot, it's the right. When I run to slide on ice my right front is out first yet I snowboard regular and not goofy.

And yes I already know I'm f'd up


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> I'm left footed, yet when I jump and land if on one foot, it's the right. When I run to slide on ice my right front is out first yet I snowboard regular and not goofy.
> 
> And yes I already know I'm f'd up


Which foot do you jump off of though? If you land on your right, you most likely jump off the left.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Leo said:


> Which foot do you jump off of though? If you land on your right, you most likely jump off the left.


That's the fundamental physics for a small jump off the ground. I'm referring to jumping a distance say from a height. For example, if I jump off the right foot from a height I'll land on both feet. If I jump off with both feet to land on one it will be the right.

The only time I land on my left is small jumps running or jogging.

My right foot is dominate for controlling my balance. My hands aren't much different

I'm left handed and my right arm even weight lifting for years is always 1/2 inch smaller in circumference and is the weaker of the 2. However, my right hand is stronger in grip. I shoot right handed, play pool right handed, bat left handed, play golf right handed, bowl left handed, flip people off left...errr scratch that, play hockey left handed, hit the volleyball left handed, shoot basketball left handed, , snowboard regular stance, slide right foot out, stop preferably with my right ice skate, stop mostly with my right foot on skis and lastly punch and kick dominantly left. It's pretty mixed up.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> Which foot do you jump off of though? If you land on your right, you most likely jump off the left.


If you run across someone who plays a lot of basketball, their take off foot depends on what hand they are using to make the layup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the insight. If memory serves, as a kid on a skateboard, my right foot would be on the board and my left would push the board. What's awkward is the direction my foot is locked onto the snowboard. On a skateboard, my foot is pointing in the same direction. With the snowboard my foot is pointing perpendicular (mostly), so there alot of stress on my hips to twist so that I face forward (same direction as board is pointing) while my right foot faces perpendicular to the the board! 

What about the staying perpendicular to the board while on an incline? I think somehow I unintentionally lay back without knowing.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

That's because you're not confident yet on the board. Once you're used to the speed and confident in your ability to handle more advance terrain you will be leaning forward more to stay level over the board. Don't lean back going off small bumps either, especially when they're one after the other. The tendency will be in your head that you want to stop, so you unknowingly start leaning back and before you know it turning the board 90 degrees to slow down and it will kick out under you planting your buttocks on the ground. Been there done that, just get confidence in your balance and gradually increase your speed to push it slightly (and I do mean slightly) pass your comfort zone each time out to progress.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Whistler?


nah, the other holyland, motherland, cradle, mecca, the annual gathering of the tribe will be next weekend, the place that shall not be named 

slite, come on up...goofy or regular...same technique...different direction.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Time to bank some slalom. Are you racing?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nope, should try to get in to the old folks category, but will be there to demo some stuff, usually run the course a few after the race...its a lot harder than it looks


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you decide to go again see if you can have them set the bindings at matching angles and a centered stance. That way you can switch between regular and goofy all you want. Though the rental board may not allow this. Leaning back is the biggest newb mistake. You start turns with your front foot and leaning back takes that control away. Major things to keep in your head are to stay centered and keep your legs bent and relaxed. 

I find it weird you can't ski. I inline skate and skiing is almost second nature. Thats reason I chose to snowboard. I wanted a challenge. And skiing is more exspensive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I agree the pushing one is not.
> 
> For 99% of the people I've used it on, the sliding one is a great indicator.


Haven't tried the push, and I've only been out to hills twice... but, I slide with my right foot out but board very comfortably riding standard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> nah, the other holyland, motherland, cradle, mecca, the annual gathering of the tribe will be next weekend, the place that shall not be named
> 
> slite, come on up...goofy or regular...same technique...different direction.


Thanks for the offer. I'm tied up at snoqualmie for one more run. Will consider it next go around.



john doe said:


> If you decide to go again see if you can have them set the bindings at matching angles and a centered stance. That way you can switch between regular and goofy all you want. Though the rental board may not allow this. Leaning back is the biggest newb mistake. You start turns with your front foot and leaning back takes that control away. Major things to keep in your head are to stay centered and keep your legs bent and relaxed.
> 
> I find it weird you can't ski. I inline skate and skiing is almost second nature. Thats reason I chose to snowboard. I wanted a challenge. And skiing is more exspensive.


The board has one of them bindings that you twist and it comes out. I guess I can set the bindings angles to my preference, once I experiment with it some. I think I'm leaning back and am not realizing it. I was told inline skate and skiing are very similar as well. The part I am struggling with is when the incline drops very steep. This particular run is not ideal to practice on as the initial drop is too steep. I see people just sitting on the steep section every run. 

Can you explain why skiing is so much more expensive? Besides the extra $ for buying poles.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol ski gear is just inherently more expensive. Why? I don't know enough about skiing to know why, but ski boots are more expensive, bindings are more expensive, and skis are more expensive. It's not just the poles. 

If you're talking about the lift next to the Holiday run, next time just go on a Sunday when it's less crowded and take the Holiday lift up to avoid that initial section.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Basic ski boots = $200

Basic skis = $400

Basic as in mediocre. Nothing special. Will get you down the mountain. The Burton Vapor doesn't even touch a good pair skis price-wise.

And trust me, you aren't going to like those $200 boots.

Of course you can always find things on clearance though. Still, the ratio of quality to price between snowboards and skis is pretty substantial.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

seattlelite said:


> What's awkward is the direction my foot is locked onto the snowboard. On a skateboard, my foot is pointing in the same direction. With the snowboard my foot is pointing perpendicular (mostly), so there alot of stress on my hips to twist so that I face forward (same direction as board is pointing) while my right foot faces perpendicular to the the board!


You dont really want to turn your upper torso that much when your skating on your board. You can twist your shoulders alittle but you want to do most of it with you neck. This is for the exact reason that your saying, stress on your hips. Your neck may be alittle sore after the first couple of times, but thats just because you normally dont use those muscles so much.

Im in the same situation as you are right now. Ive only gone out 4 times now. Im starting to get the hang of it. But you have to keep trying. If you are enjoying it, even just alittle, then your going to get hooked when you get the basics down. If thats the case, go invest the dough in your own gear, that will give you even more reason to stay on the slopes. "If im going to invest this much cash, IM GOING TO LEARN HOW TO DO THIS!" I just spent $750 bucks yest on my own gear, and im still smashing my face in the snow, but like Leo said, I dont except failure either. Everyone falls, ALOT! The big difference is who gets back up and goes back to the lift to try again. You think Shawn White hit a 1080 the first time he tried? Keep at it, keep your head up and get back on that lift. 

I have a quote framed in my garage..."Pain is weakness leaving the body"....its one of the US Marines mottos. Next time you get done and next time you fall, it wont as much as it did the first time.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

seattlelite said:


> Maybe snowboarding/skiing isn't for me? Got a chance to hit the slope this past weekend for day 2 of my lesson. Day 1 went fairly well the previous weekend. Lesson for 1hr and then off to the bunny hill and blue run for next 6 hrs. For lesson 2 I decided to change from regular to goofy as I prefer to go down the mtn on my right foot. However when I strapped my right foot down, it all fell apart as I couldn't get to the lift. So I took board back to shop to get set to regular. Problem #2 started, I felt very tipsy/uncoordinated getting to the lift. Did 1 run and nothing felt right. Might as well just jump off the hill and tumble down. I will admit that I got a 150 size board, last week I got a 148. Dunno if that matter too much. Maybe I should have gone to the training area to get myself into the "zone" before hitting the bunny hill.
> 
> I gave up the board and tried skiing for the rest of the day. Spent 1.5 hr on lesson then off to the bunny hill. With the ski, I was able to get off the lift without falling which is a relief. I'm able to turn fairly easy with the skis. Downhill, I seem to be having the same problem as with snowboarding. When I point my ski/snowboard downhill it just blazes down the hill and I lose control. I know, your going to say what do I expect if I point the thing downhill. Spent sometime thinking about what I'm doing wrong afterwards. Help me out here:
> 
> ...


I don't have much for you in the way of the technical aspects of this, but *Don't give up!!!* Some people are fortunate and picking up snowboarding easily, for some, the learning curve is steeper. Having a bad day can be discouraging, especially in the beginning, and you will have quite a few, but they are just that. Bad days, they don't last, they wash away with the start of each new day. Keep pushing yourself, everytime you ride, ride like it could be your last time. I've had so many injuries learning to ride I didn't think I would ever get it. There were some days that I just scooted myself of to the side of the hill and just cried out of frustration for about 10 minutes. Then I shook it off, sucked it up, put some music on, and kept it pushing. My first trip ever, I bruised my tailbone, and I still kept going. I sat on an inflatable donut, strapped on an asspad, and got my ass back out there. You won't ever be able to ride if you "give up the board". Keep trying, keep pushing, you'll get there. One day you'll have a phenomenal breakthrough moment that will make it all worth it, but you won't get it if you quit!!! If you still have your legs and you can still ride, and you don't out of frustration, then you failed. If you keep pushing, even if you keep falling, you have something to be proud of. I've made it a personal rule never to end the day with a bad spill (as long as it's humanly possible). I _refuse_ to end the day with a bad run. _Ride every day like it could be the last time you ever ride!!!!_

"Never give in. Never give in. Never, never, never, never--in nothing, great or small, large or petty--never give in, except to convictions of honor and good sense." Winston Churchill


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. 

BTW, my tail bone still hurts a week later. Does someone have an idea that will help so I don't get pain each time I land on my butt?


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

seattlelite said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> BTW, my tail bone still hurts a week later. Does someone have an idea that will help so I don't get pain each time I land on my butt?


This unfortunately cant be avoided untill you get better and fall down less , you can however buy crash pads that go under your snow pants if you wish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> My first trip ever, I bruised my tailbone, and I still kept going. I sat on an inflatable donut, strapped on an asspad, and got my ass back out there.


Ive got the same story man, but mine was a broken rib. Hit the slope on a friday nite. 2nd time ever, 1st time in 7yrs...mind you this was on new years day this year. Front of the board caught, i spilled over and brought up my right arm to cover my face but in the process exposed my entire chest. Felt like I got hit by a semi. Thought about askin for help then decided Im better than that. Got up and rode for 3 more hours. Was back on the slope 2 days later for 10 hours. Rib hurt like all hell, but I had a f*'in blast. 

Just remember...."Pain heals and chicks dig scars"


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

seattlelite said:


> 1. I'm shifting my weight too far back and thus have no control.


That is your biggest issue. Get some pads... Crash pads, wrist guards, helmet, and knee pads.... Maybe that'll give you the confidence to start hucking it down the hill. When people lean back its generally from a fear of falling, so they get closer to the ground in anticipation, but its the worst thing you can do as far as control is concerned. So keep that weight a little more towards your front foot and you should start feeling some control. The pads can help cause you wont be so scared of wiping out


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

seattlelite said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> BTW, my tail bone still hurts a week later. Does someone have an idea that will help so I don't get pain each time I land on my butt?


I wore several pairs of cotton boxers on my second trip out (learned my lesson during my first outing). It didn't do much but added a light amount of protection. 

If you can get your hands on some protective gear....do so. You can find a lot hockey gear at Play It Again Sports around here (used gear shop). 

Don't wear anything too restricting as it only makes it harder to move and learn. But hip pads, wrist guards and a helmet are not a bad idea. 

You will eventually learn to fall correctly and be able to roll into or out of a spill.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Get yourself an inflatable donut to sit on while at home, driving, at work, etc. This will cushion your bum and help relieve some of the pain. Try to make yourself as comfortable as you can when you're not riding, save the pain for the ride!! I used on of these ► Snowboarding: Snowboard Tailbone Protection Equipment from AZZPADZ. It is super bulky, but it did help to absorb some of the fall and keep me going a bit longer. It's wicked bulky though and will change the fit of your pants, and it will be noticeable, but should give you a little more mental confidence and security. Later on, I used wore padded shorts, and now I don't need any of that shit!

The pain of a tailbone injury is something that does not go away as quickly as one would like. As long as you have not done any significant damage (only xrays and a doc can tell you that), you'll just want to make yourself as comfortable as you can. Start taking Omega 3s on a daily basis, they possess natural NSAID anti-inflammatory properties, and will help your body to heal on the long term (you won't receive immediate results from this at all, but it will help improve your overall health and after a couple of months you will get the benefit of the anti-inflammatory properties). Other than that, a couple shots of jack, a hit of greens and a bottle of alleve should do the trick. 

Disclaimer: I am not a medical professional, nor are these representations made to look like an attempt to offer or give a medical opinion or otherwise engage in the practice of medicine. The information on a medical provided herein cannot and should not replace the advice of a medical professional. 

One more thing, I've had major issues with the leaning back, from some great advice here on the forum, and an instructor i took a lesson with recently, overexaggerate your lean. If you feel like you are leaning to far forward, then you've probably balanced yourself out and are right where you need to be. Keep it up, it'll happen!!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

seattlelite said:


> 1. I'm shifting my weight too far back and thus have no control.
> 
> 2. I'm making too tight of turns. Imagine a sidewase V rather than a big C.


I wanted to address these since I didn't see anyone else doing so.

Both are 100% normal especially for starting out. You're shifting your weight back because you aren't used to sliding down a hill. It's not a fear of speed but a fear of sliding and not being in control. It takes TIME to train this reaction out of your brain. 

To help, put more weight on your front foot. This will actually even you out. (I know it sounds strange. You won't actually be leaning forward or unbalanced. You might feel like it but this is just correcting your backward lean).

Your V turns are a good start. I'm willing to bet you're using your back leg to kick out these turns like a rudder. Lots of people do this starting out. Instead, start each turn with your front foot. Let the board direct your back leg. It's really just along for the ride. This will make those "C" turns easier.

Again it's all practice. You're actually doing fine. Find the easiest green (aside from the bunny slope) you can and just keep at it.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Bkeller said:


> This unfortunately cant be avoided untill you get better and fall down less , you can however buy crash pads that go under your snow pants if you wish.


I have a pair of skeletools impact shorts that have worked really well - bought 'em for my two friends who were just starting out too. I still wear 'em now, even though I don't fall as much as I used to - it's just nicer for when you do!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

seattlelite said:


> I think I'm goofy from experience during my 1st day. When going downhill with my right foot, I can make turns easier and with more control. That's why I wanted to try goofy during day 2. It just felt awkward, I stood there for like 5 minutes trying to get use to moving with my right foot strapped to the board and pushing with my left foot.
> 
> I'm not sure but during day 1, i was going downhill with both right and left foot just depending on how it ended up. I guess I was "switch riding" during day 1.
> 
> ...


I experience this when I started as well. One reason to explain it is that your board has a set back. When you ride switched while you are in regular stance, it is easier to turn because your back leg is on the shorter end of the board. So it is easier to engage the edge as if you are riding a shorter board...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice. I'd like to thank everyone for their inputs and kind words. This justs give me more incentives to get back on the mtn for more runs. I'll have to take in alot of what was said and work on my technique. I feel that I may be leaning back too far on my board. I already have a helmet and may just "DO IT". Focus on putting my weight forward and pray I don't eat snow/ice on the way down. :laugh:


----------

